# fast trace mashpotato soap??



## Cannon_farms (Nov 17, 2009)

i have never had this happen and have made this exact batch several times just this time I made a half batch, ran it through the calculator but before I knew it i hit trace and then it became like stiff mash potatoes very hard to do anything with.
I used this following recipe 
1oz castor oil
16oz coconut oil
15oz lard 
10oz milk
4.2 lye
2oz tea tree oil

I didnt really like the large batch i made but have a lady that loves it so I was making a small batch just for her.
Any ideas and is it something to toss or hang onto? its in the oven now. I used the stick blender not quite for 15 min

as all was any help is greatly apreciated


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

To me, 15 minutes with a stick blender does not equal "before I knew it I hit trace." Sounds like you just waited too long to pour. It may be ugly, but it should still be fine as soap.


----------



## tmfinley (Feb 21, 2008)

Was the temperature of the room you were soaping in cooler than usual?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Sort of down Tiffany's line of thinking. Once my soap room is cold, I have to make sure my solid butters and oil are actually melted, I will hit trace in minutes, and its false trace, with any solid butters and oils not melted previous to adding my lye. I use lye/water 50/50 and even heat up my milk before adding it an emulsion. I use 2 ounces of tea tree in 14 pounds of soap, do you have an uncut source of tea tree that yours is not strong, cause mine would be tingling your skin at that dilution. Also I have had problems with my soap cutting using too much tea tree in my soap.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Yeah, looking back at that recipe, it's almost entirely solid butters/fats, so a cold room would really make a difference. But still, 15 minutes with the stick blender is not a fast trace. Were you doing anything else at the same time?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I read it that she took the stick blender to the mash potatoes for 15 minutes and then stuck it in the oven???


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Ah, I dunno then. I read it that she stick blended for 15 minutes and got mashed potatoes. Cuz I don't know how you stick blend mashed potato soap, but maybe that's what happened? Hopefully, she will clarify.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I have tried to bring failed soap together with a stick blender, I don't have the patience for 15 minutes though


----------



## Cannon_farms (Nov 17, 2009)

ok, so maybe I its a slow trace? it hit faster than I have ever been able too. My house stays about the same temp year around, but its been cooler outside so maybe thats it??
I have used the exact recipe but double as the base for several soaps this was my first half batch.
I was using some tea tree oil I had, its not very strong or the really good stuff just what I had on hand, it doesnt even really smell strong. I do think that is what turned my soft custard into mash potato in a matter of seconds
Oh, and for whatever reason the purple mica turned black, thats the second time its done it so no purple soap for me.
I did try my test pod and it seems like a good soap, hands felt nice and it lathered well, but it is kinda ugly where it didnt form well in the mold. Thankfully this lady wont care.

its funny how soap making results can vary. I admire all of you for the pretty soaps you can make, im still happy if my milk doesnt turn brown when lye is added


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Oh Pat, we all make some ugly soap now and then


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

In the future, I wouldn't let it get to "soft custard" stage before adding your EO (or FO)...I'm usually past pouring it by then if I can help it. I add most of my EOs/FOs in with my oils before adding the lye.

And yes, we do all make ugly soap now and then. In fact, I have a whole batch that I'm trying to decide what to do with.


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2010)

sounds like you stick blended just a little too long... and then adding the tea tree.. combined with colder temps.. will do just what happened..
Yes, we all make ugly soaps now and then.. I have made some extremely ugly soaps and lucky have four kids that love handmade soaps, they will take it anytime.. 
I even marketed some that sold so fast one year.. made a special tag and called it the ugly goat soap.. put a pic of an ugly goat on it. sold fast... smelled good, just did not look good..


----------



## Cannon_farms (Nov 17, 2009)

The good news is the soap have lightend up a bit. I think it may can be saved with a scraping off the top and bottom layers, I think ill give it to tomorrow. The good thing as this lady doesnt care how fugly it is.
I have never had it turn to the custard so fast, it kinda came up and suprised me as normally im sitting there for 45 min to an hour, it became such a thing i almost decided not to make anymore soap, despite the set back if i can get this to go to trace that fast i can make enough soap.

I actually have request for bacon scented soap :help2


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Well, someone makes a bacon FO, but you are a braver woman than I if you make it!!


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Save on scents has lots of novelty scents, I bet they have bacon. Vicki


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

Stick blending for 45 minutes? At 45 minutes my soap would be a hard lump if I left it in the pot. Wow, sounds like something is wrong if it's taking that long to come to trace. Next time add your lye/milk and then hand stir for a few minutes, just to make sure all the lye is melted, then put your stick blender in and blend. It should emulsify within just a couple of minutes...(if your temps are hotter than normal it might takes only seconds). You will see it start to combine and look creamy. Watch it carefully then and once all is blended, and you don't see separated oil on top, it should be ready to pour. I like it to be a little thick because then I don't have to worry about it leaking out of the bottom of my molds that I hardly ever get put together right. 

good luck..I sold a batch of really ugly soap that I called "Ugly Betty" I put a picture on the label of a smiling goat with braces. People actually bought it. I couldn't believe it.


----------

